# Luna - A recent rescue



## lexiebaby (Sep 10, 2012)

I have friends that work at a local pet store, which owns a feeding room... me being the sap I am, I rescue quite a lot of ratties and find new homes for them. I recently picked up an older female that is one of their breeders. She kissed me right on the lips when I picked her up and I had to bring her home with me. Well, once I got her home, she was already a little pudgy. They feed them dog food there. Her nipples are large, but I think it's because she's been bred so many times. When I got her home, she built a nest. Nothing huge, but there's one. Her stomach has also been growing. I took her to the vet and the vet said she felt nothing in her belly and there was no milk build-up. But she also said sometimes she can tell and other times she can't. She hasn't groomed the hair away from her nipples, but she just lays around and eats. So any ideas? Is she pregnant or just getting fatter so quick?


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Is she a high white?


----------



## lexiebaby (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm not sure? Her's a picture of her regularly. Why does that matter though?


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

High whites can get mega colon which is very painful. They eventually pass away from it,but she doesn't look like she is. What I would do is begin weighing her everyday if she gains weight she's pregnant.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Any rat can get megacolon, but high whites seem especially prone to it. There's a sticky thread here which can help you determine if it's something you really should be concerned about at this time. If you don't think that she may have it - and, if it's like you say, she *may *be pregnant again - it's still important to educate yourself about the serious health risks that are involved with certain rats. 

Knowledge is a very good weapon in combating illnesses and making terminal cases more comfortable for your babies, so every little bit that you educate yourself about rat health is a point in your favor if her health ever tilts south.

With all of that said, unless you did an x-ray or ultrasound on her to determine if she was pregnant or not (or a pregnancy test... do those exist for rats?!) then it's difficult to know. She may be experiencing some bloat that isn't megacolon, as well. Female rats seem to be particularly at risk for bloating issues. What are you feeding her in her diet and would any of it contribute to excess gas or constipation?

There is a guide at this site which is very useful for a run-through on how to deal with bloating: http://www.ratballs.com/RatTails/Tails093.html

Even if she isn't bloating, some of those tips are relatively harmless to attempt on a healthy rat (such as a heating pad or massage - I would save using simethicone products unless you've exhausted both of these options) and should be all right for precautionary measures. I certainly hope that it isn't megacolon (as no one wants that for an animal to have to experience) and is just a bit of bloat... But read up on those links and arm yourself. If she turns out to be pregnant and all of this was just us raising concerns, then you know what to do in the future!

Good luck with her and keep us posted.


----------

